# FITFORCE COORDINATOR COURSE



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

FITFORCE COORDINATOR COURSE
Salem State College Police Department
October 12-14, 2005

The Salem State College Police Department and FiForce are pleased to announce this program. The course is open to all public safety personnel. 

Description
This intensive “Coordinator Course” emphasizes physical fitness, but also provides information about nutrition, weight management, stress management, smoking cessation and substance abuse prevention. The course provides the training that will help improve officers’ performance and health while reducing liability, disability, and medical costs to your agency. 

During the three-day program, participants will:
•	Learn how to screen officers for safe participation in training and testing,
•	Gain competence in assessing officers’ current fitness levels,
•	Discover how to set fitness goals and develop plans to meet those goals,
•	Study ways to monitor individual’s progress, and
•	Develop an understanding of how to apply safety, planning, and coordinating procedures to an agency’s fitness program. 

The course is highly interactive, with numerous activities to stimulate learning and encourage participants to share their experiences. The course materials include the Coordinator Guide, a valuable reference that serves as a workbook for the course, and Fitness and Health by Brian Sharkey.

The cost for the 3-day course is $495.00 per participant. For questions about registration or payment, please call Inspector Joseph Dunn, SSC PD, 978-542-6884 or contact Integrated Fitness Systems at 978-745-3629.


----------

